# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  من هو احسن لاعب مريخي في الدورة الأولى؟

## khalid arees

*من بين جميع نجوم الزعيم من تختار لنجومية الدورة الأولى؟
                        	*

----------


## ود الرشيد

*والله  باسكال و الباشا  احسن اتنين  لكن عموما كل المرشحين ممتازين من ناحية او اخرى
                        	*

----------


## khalid arees

*فعلا" جميع النجوم متميزون كل في مركزه وكل واحد يبدع في مجاله شكرا" على المرور
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
انا اخترت :
عصام الحضري : هدفين بس في تسعة كور
الباشا : اهدافه المؤثرة
سكواها : في تميز متصاعد
                        	*

----------


## khalid arees

*شكرا على المرور والمشاركة.
(الحضري تلقى ٣ اهداف من هلال الساحل والأمل والإتحاد)
                        	*

----------


## خطاب_الزعيم

*باسكال لاعب بمخو وموهبة ماشاءالله
 وفوق دا كلو شايل سفاري معاهو
                        	*

----------


## ابو الليل

*بي صراحى ، انا رشحت احمد الباشا ، لكن العجب عجيب عديل كده واهدافه مؤثرة .
                        	*

----------


## khalid arees

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خطاب_الزعيم
					

باسكال لاعب بمخو وموهبة ماشاءالله
 وفوق دا كلو شايل سفاري معاهو



كلام صحيح جدا
                        	*

----------


## معاويه باشا سرالختم

*في اعتقادي ان اللاعب باسكال هو نجم الدوره  الاولي فهو يؤدي اداء جاد وقوي ورجولي بالاضافه الي انه يشارك في احراز الاهداف وبالاخص اللاهداف الراسيه .......
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*باسكال فقط ولا احد سواهو
                        	*

----------


## khalid arees

*فعلا باسكال فعل كل شئ دافع عن المرمى وسجل الأهداف يعني ما قصر ما شاء الله لاعب كنز
                        	*

----------


## حسن عبدالباقى

*الباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااشا
*

----------


## الرايقة

*تحياتي
افضل لاعب هو
باسكااااااااااااال
*

----------


## khalid arees

*وتم الإستفتاء وتم اختيار باسكال كأفضل نجم من نجوم الزعيم يلا كلنا صفقة لى باسكال.
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*شخصيا العقرب أحسن لاعب
                        	*

----------


## عمر مالكابى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الرشيد
					

والله باسكال و الباشا احسن اتنين لكن عموما كل المرشحين ممتازين من ناحية او اخرى



[gdwl]باسكال احمد الباشا هم اكثر المبدعين فى الدوره الاولى اما البقيه لم يظهروا بمستوى واحد اداءهم متذبذب من مباراه لاخرى[/gdwl]
                        	*

----------


## فريد الحاج

*السلام عليكم 

البااااااشا
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*واوا وبس
                        	*

----------


## AMRO MOAWIA KHOGALI

*




باسكال لاعب بمخو وموهبة ماشاءالله
 وفوق دا كلو شايل سفاري معاهو



و الله سفاري لمن يكون لاعب بشيل الميدان كلو معاو
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*يستحق باسكال الرائع ان يكون افضل لاعب مريخي في الدورة الاولى
*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*بالترتيب : 
- باسكال  : لأن مستواه ثابت ولم يتذبذب
أحمد الباشا : كان اللاعب الأفضل إلا أن مستواة تدنى في بعض المباريات .
- الشغيل : قام بدوره كمحور بامتياز .. فقط عيبه الوحيد التمرير للخصوم في أحيان كثيرة .
*

----------


## far7an

*باسكال..الباشا....سكواها...الشغيل
وكل أشاوس الزعيم نجوم تضئ سماءنا وتملؤنا فخراً...
*

----------

